# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  مريخي رائد

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بحمد الله بهذه المشاركة اكون اكملت 5000 مشاركة
خلونا من سيرة الهلال عليكم الله وركزو لينا في المريخ عشان الله يرضي علينا بي بطولة افريقية
م كفاية عليهم شلتو منهم سيدا هههههههاي

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي اشراف 
فتشو لي الخمسية مشاركة بتاعتي حسع نااااو 
خخخخخ 
تخريمة : شكلو العرس بقيت اشوف 4499 لــ 4999
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الخمسمية ما بيناتنا يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي اشراف 
فتشو لي الخمسية مشاركة بتاعتي حسع نااااو 
خخخخخ 
تخريمة : شكلو العرس بقيت اشوف 4499 لــ 4999





حلوووووووووووه ياابو الخلود
ملحوقة قريب ياحبيب وخليك قريييييب
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحبيب عيساوي والله ليك وحشه 

شنو داير تاكلنا 500 مشاركة هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحبيب عيساوي والله ليك وحشه 

شنو داير تاكلنا 500 مشاركة هههههههههه




الاستاذ خالد خلط بين الدينار والجنيه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحبيب عيساوي والله ليك وحشه 

شنو داير تاكلنا 500 مشاركة هههههههههه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حولها لي رصيد .. ما كتيرة علي يعني :D
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

الخمسمية ما بيناتنا يا زعيم



تسلم ي حبيب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الخمسمية دي بالقديم ولا بالجديد
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي اشراف 
فتشو لي الخمسية مشاركة بتاعتي حسع نااااو 
خخخخخ 
تخريمة : شكلو العرس بقيت اشوف 4499 لــ 4999



انا لو كنت في مكانك كان عملت كرامة عشان الاربعة دي فرحتها ما بتتنسي بالساهل اقول لك حاجة خمسميتك دي بتكون ركلة الجزاء الضاعت دي ضيعتها معاها 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

انا لو كنت في مكانك كان عملت كرامة عشان الاربعة دي فرحتها ما بتتنسي بالساهل اقول لك حاجة خمسميتك دي بتكون ركلة الجزاء الضاعت دي ضيعتها معاها 



هههههههههههههههههاي .. يمكن ما بعيد
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الخمسمية دي بالقديم ولا بالجديد



بالقديم ي فالح
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي اشراف 
فتشو لي الخمسية مشاركة بتاعتي حسع نااااو 
خخخخخ 
تخريمة : شكلو العرس بقيت اشوف 4499 لــ 4999





سلام عليكم يا صديقي خالد

 يكفي انك يا صديقي تبدأ دخولك بالسلام  وتحية الاسلام 
و دا دلالة على حسن خلقك و سماحتك .
...
و خمسمائة بس يا خالد ما كثيرة عليك و الله 
خلينا نخلى مرهف يشيل ليك من كسلاوي او عبعزيز و لّ منى وما بيناتنا هههههههه

*

----------


## بحاري

*يمكن صرفتها في العرس  !!!
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*انا غايتو لو في محلك كان دقيت طار لمرهف  وخليتو يحول ليك من الامارات ولا هو في السعودية اصلا  مبروك يا ابو الخد الترقية 

تخريمة 
انا غايتو مواضيع القبل العرس كلها راحت شمار في مرقة 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

سلام عليكم يا صديقي خالد

 يكفي انك يا صديقي تبدأ دخولك بالسلام  وتحية الاسلام 
و دا دلالة على حسن خلقك و سماحتك .
...
و خمسمائة بس يا خالد ما كثيرة عليك و الله 
خلينا نخلى مرهف يشيل ليك من كسلاوي او عبعزيز و لّ منى وما بيناتنا هههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عاوز من مرتضي دياب 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يمكن صرفتها في العرس  !!!




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وانت صرفت كم 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

انا غايتو لو في محلك كان دقيت طار لمرهف  وخليتو يحول ليك من الامارات ولا هو في السعودية اصلا  مبروك يا ابو الخد الترقية 

تخريمة 
انا غايتو مواضيع القبل العرس كلها راحت شمار في مرقة 




انا اقول مشت ويييييييين
*

----------

